# Softube



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anybody know if Softube works better on Mac? I just got Softube modular and I'm having a wicked hard time with the GUI. Basically, most of the modules lie outside the window and there's no way to scroll to them so I can't load most of the modules because I can't click on them. 

When I watch tutorials I notice that all the tutorial people are running Modular on Macs and seemingly having no trouble. 

I've contacted Softube support to absolutely no success in handling the problem. I've hit up KVR and nobody else is having this problem it seems. 

So I'm wondering if I should just get a Mac laptop to run it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 9, 2021)

Or just bite the bullet and join us down the hardware rabbit hole...............so fun!


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Or just bite the bullet and join us down the hardware rabbit hole...............so fun!


Bullet already bitten.  

edit: don't know why the picture is uploading sideways.


----------



## janila (Aug 9, 2021)

So you are having trouble in Windows? The Modular works just fine for me in Windows. The VST3 version is better so run that if you can. You tried disabling OpenGL in the plugin settings?

Hope you get it working, it’s worth it.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 9, 2021)

janila said:


> So you are having trouble in Windows? The Modular works just fine for me in Windows. The VST3 version is better so run that if you can. You tried disabling OpenGL in the plugin settings?
> 
> Hope you get it working, it’s worth it.


I did disable Open GL. I put it on both machines and no difference in behavior. Just to be specific, are you able to use scroll to access all the modules when you click on the "Add" button? For me, any ability to scroll in the modules window is not present.


----------



## janila (Aug 10, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I did disable Open GL. I put it on both machines and no difference in behavior. Just to be specific, are you able to use scroll to access all the modules when you click on the "Add" button? For me, any ability to scroll in the modules window is not present.


Do you have a scroll wheel on your mouse? That should work but presumably there has to be another way. The Modular GUI needs work and hopefully they have something in the pipeline. The sound is stellar though.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2021)

janila said:


> Do you have a scroll wheel on your mouse? That should work but presumably there has to be another way. The Modular GUI needs work and hopefully they have something in the pipeline. The sound is stellar though.


Aha! You are amazing. That was it. I don't use a mouse that has a wheel. I use a trackball which means that I need to click and drag to scroll. Which apparently doesn't work in that modules window. 

I attached a mouse with a wheel and now I can move through the modules. I don't know if eventually I'll go back to a mouse with a wheel but for now at least I know what's wrong. 

Thx again.


----------



## janila (Aug 10, 2021)

José Herring said:


> Aha! You are amazing. That was it. I don't use a mouse that has a wheel. I use a trackball which means that I need to click and drag to scroll. Which apparently doesn't work in that modules window.
> 
> I attached a mouse with a wheel and now I can move through the modules. I don't know if eventually I'll go back to a mouse with a wheel but for now at least I know what's wrong.
> 
> Thx again.


Excellent! I’m not on my DAW and was questioning if the GUI really doesn’t have scrollbars but I quess it doesn’t then. The support missed this?


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2021)

janila said:


> Excellent! I’m not on my DAW and was questioning if the GUI really doesn’t have scrollbars but I quess it doesn’t then. The support missed this?


They eventually got it. I checked my email right after I read your post thinking that I could let them know the solution and I found an email sent early this morning asking me what kind of mouse I was using. Then she said that if I was using a trackball that I would need one with a mouse wheel or a I could do a 2 finger swipe on a track pad. Then she apolgized for saying " 2 finger swipe". At first I couldn't figure out why she was apologizing. It was perfectly clear to me that she meant put two fingers on the track pad and you can scroll by swiping up and down. So I had to think hard why she would apologize for saying that. Once I got it, I really didn't need that visual first thing in the morning.


----------



## janila (Aug 10, 2021)

José Herring said:


> They eventually got it. I checked my email right after I read your post thinking that I could let them know the solution and I found an email sent early this morning asking me what kind of mouse I was using. Then she said that if I was using a trackball that I would need one with a mouse wheel or a I could do a 2 finger swipe on a track pad. Then she apolgized for saying " 2 finger swipe". At first I couldn't figure out why she was apologizing. It was perfectly clear to me that she meant put two fingers on the track pad and you can scroll by swiping up and down. So I had to think hard why she would apologize for saying that. Once I got it, I really didn't need that visual first thing in the morning.


Talking about weird UI choices.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 21, 2021)

The GUI is frustrating however it could be worse. At least you don't need a screwdriver to change modules. The sound quality is unrivaled.


----------

